# Frage zur Montage des Corsair H150i Pro



## Deezax_ (25. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei zum ersten Mal meinen eigenen PC zu bauen. Leider verlief die Montage der AiO-Kühlung "Corsair H150i Pro" eher schlecht als recht. Hier das Setup:

Case: Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL
Mainboard: Asus Maximus XI Hero
CPU: i9 9900K
Kühler: Corsair H150i Pro

Plan war es, den Kühler wie auf dem Bild des Reddit-Users "xKawo" zu montieren: https://i.imgur.com/OYMythP.jpg

Das ging jedoch schief, denn als ich den Kühlkopf mit den Schläuchen wie auf dem Bild auf der CPU festschrauben wollte, löste sich der Kühlkopf vom Mounting Bracket. Zuerst dachte ich dass der Fehler bei mir liegt, also habe ich das Ganze noch einmal auf dem selben Weg probiert (inklusive neuem Auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste die zuvor völlig verschmiert war). Natürlich löste sich wieder das Mounting Bracket vom Kühlkopf. Erst dann habe ich bemerkt, dass sich das Mounting Bracket durch das "Drehen" des Kühlkopfs in die richtige Position zur CPU aus der Arretierung löste (der Kühlkopf wird per Noppen über vier Löcher und anschliessender Vierteldrehung auf dem Bracket befestigt). Ich nehme an, dass die Schläuche durch das Drehen den Druck verursacht habe, durch den sich das Bracket von alleine löste (trotz festhalten meinerseits, natürlich)

Meine Lösungsidee: den Kühlkopf einmal um sich selbst drehen (so dass die Schläuche Druck in die andere Richtung ausüben), und dann befestigen. Also noch einmal neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und siehe da, er hält. Nur sieht das Ganze jetzt so aus wie auf dem Bild unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schläuche sind jetzt etwas verdreht, doch sie haben immer noch einen gewissen Spielraum. Ich dachte, dass sich bei mir der Kühler halt nur so montieren lässt und es vorerst stehen lassen. Jetzt ist mir aber vorhin aufgefallen, dass man wahrscheinlich auch einfach hätte das Mounting Bracket drehen können, um das Problem zu umgehen und ein Setup wie bei dem Reddit-User zu erreichen (bei dem die Schläuche gewissermassen weniger verdreht sind).

*Nun zur Frage:* Kann diese Position der Schläuche zu Komplikationen führen? Das heisst, wäre es besser, wenn sie so wie auf dem Bild des Reddit-Users aussehen würden (meine Schläuche sind im Vergleich ja relativ "verbogen")?

Ich möchte es lieber vermeiden, den Kühler noch einmal abzunehmen da mir langsam aber sicher die Wärmeleitpaste ausgeht. Wenn es aber andersrum wirklich besser sein sollte, dann werde ich den Kühler noch einmal abnehmen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus!


----------



## soulstyle (25. März 2020)

Hi,

Ich weis jetzt nicht wie viel Druck auf den Schlauchfittingen ist, Wenn das auf Spannung steht, ist es nicht gerade förderlich für die Lebensdauer und irgendwann könnte es evtl. undicht werden.

Also bei Flüssigkeiten bin ich lieber etwas skeptischer.....
Ich würde schon versuchen die "natürliche" Biegung der Schläuche bei zu behalten.
Aktuell sieht das schon so aus als ob die Schläuche  ein wenig "verkrampft" wirken.
WLP kostet nicht die Welt, wichtig ist das Du deine Verschraubung nich vermurkst durch überdrehen oder so.

Ausserdem saugen deine Lüfter vom Radiator von ausen die Luft an und ziehen es durch den Radiator und blasen die warme Luft in das Gehäuse.
Ich weis nicht ob das von Dir so auch beabsichtigt ist?


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. März 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ausserdem saugen deine Lüfter vom Radiator von ausen die Luft an und ziehen es durch den Radiator und blasen die warme Luft in das Gehäuse.
> Ich weis nicht ob das von Dir so auch beabsichtigt ist?



Ist doch okay, Radiatoren kühlen das durchfließende Wasser durch Luft die durch den Radiator strömt. Je kühler die Luft ist , umso besser ist die Kühlleistung. Darum sollte man wenn irgendwie möglich Radiatoren immer mit frischer Luft versorgen. 
Also hat er doch alles richtig gemacht, oder wo siehst du da ein Problem ?

Ich finde Push zwar besser statt pull , aber er möchte sicherlich die Lüfter sichtbar verbauen, ich sehe da also kein Problem. 
Und zu den Schläuchen : eigentlich sieht es nicht danach aus als wäre etwas geknickt , aber zur not könntest du den Kühler auf der Cpu auch mit der Schrift verdreht montieren. Also genau 180° gedreht. 
Dann sollten die Schläuche schön gerade verlaufen , oder mal versucht den Radiator zu drehen ? Also das die Schläuche von unten kommen ? Bei einer Custom Wakü macht man das oft nicht weil das entlüften dann schwerer fällt , wobei auch da sind es dann wenige Minuten mehr arbeit beim entlüften. Allerdings bei einer AIO spielt das ja keine Rolle da nicht entlüftet werden muss. 
Könntest du also ruhig mal versuchen den ganzen Radiator zu drehen so das die Schläuche von unten kommen, vielleicht kriegst du es dann besser verlegt ?


----------



## soulstyle (25. März 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ist doch okay, Radiatoren kühlen das durchfließende Wasser durch Luft die durch den Radiator strömt. Je kühler die Luft ist , umso besser ist die Kühlleistung. Darum sollte man wenn irgendwie möglich Radiatoren immer mit frischer Luft versorgen.
> Also hat er doch alles richtig gemacht, oder wo siehst du da ein Problem ?
> 
> Ich finde Push zwar besser statt pull , aber er möchte sicherlich die Lüfter sichtbar verbauen, ich sehe da also kein Problem.
> ...



Ich sehe gar kein Problem!
Ich lehne mich an den Link an, den er verlinkt hat.
Ich weiss auch nicht ob das die letzte Ausbaustufe ist und ob er ne Graka einbauen will.
Dann bläst er von unterem Gehäuse weill keine Lüfter verbaut sind, nur angewärmte Luft ins Gehäuse und die Grka zieht die erwärmte Luft an.
(Falls die Graka mit Luft gekühlt wird)?

Dann würe ich lieber Angewärmte Luft in den Radi ziehen als die angewärmte Luft in die Graka zu ziehen.
Ausserdem frage ich ob das von Ihm auch so beabsichtigt ist!
Wenn Ja ist gut wenn nicht kann er sich gedanken machen .

Lüfter Sichtbar verbauen...?
Ähm er kann einfach die Lüfter auf dem Radi drehen sind dann sichtbar und ziehen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radi in die Aussenwelt.....
Ich komm da nicht ganz mit was Du meinst.


----------



## Deezax_ (25. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit den Kühler noch einmal abgenommen und anders aufgesetzt. Siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in dieser Position erfolgt die Drehung "entgegen" des natürlichen Schlauchverlaufs, doch die Schläuche sind nun weniger verdreht. Hingegen ist es jetzt so, dass die Anschlüsse der Schläuche am Kühlkopf um ca. 45° gedreht sind, da die Schläuche etwas dagegendrücken (die Anschlusswinkel lassen sich standardmässig drehbar).

Die natürlichste Position für die Schläuche hätte man, wenn das Corsair-Logo kopfüber stehen würde (was ich nun aber wirklich lieber nicht haben möchte..), das heisst ich nehme an, dass der Vorschlag von Patrick_87 (Radiator kopfüber stellen) die Schläuche gerade rücken könnte.

Die Frage: Kann ich jetzt den Radiator überhaupt noch abnehmen, oder müsste ich erneut den Kühler abbauen?

Ich frage mich ja wie das andere User gemacht haben, im Netz findet man viele Bilder von dem Gehäuse und einer Corsair AiO, die mit den Schläuchen oben verbaut ist 

P.s.: Ja, der Lüfter sind absichtlich mit intake installiert, denn ich werde im Boden noch 3 weitere intakes und im Deckel 3 exhaust einbauen. So sollte genügend frische Luft rein- und oben wieder rauskommen (zumindest in der Theorie ).


----------

